# what do you think



## Starlite (Sep 9, 2009)

of this hutch and run?

ROME 7FT LARGE RABBIT HUTCH (PET ANIMAL FERRET GUINEA PIG HOUSE COOP PEN) | eBay

I have the space for it, just wondering how many cavvys would be comfortable in it x


----------



## swatton42 (Oct 29, 2011)

I've never been very good at estimating/visualising the sizes of things, but you could easily get a nice little herd in there.

Looks easily accessible, attractive and easy to clean. Some people find their pigs have problems with the ramps but those can be fixed with slight hutch adjustments. I personally don't like hutches that sit directly on the ground, I would have to put a wooden floor in and just let them into a pen or run for exercise.


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

I'm on my phone so can see all the details in the add. I can't see any leggs on it too keep them off the cold ground. it's 2 pigs to a 4ft hutch I would say you could have. 4 girls in a 6ft hutch providing they all got on with a permenantly attached 6ft x 6ft run. if you wanted neutered boys in ur gang then I would go bigger still. Quality of hutches varies a lot. You could by a 6ft x 6ft shed for the same price as this hutch and attach a run to it also many peopl rate the quality of hutches and runs from the happy hutch company


----------



## Starlite (Sep 9, 2009)

emzybabe said:


> I'm on my phone so can see all the details in the add. I can't see any leggs on it too keep them off the cold ground. it's 2 pigs to a 4ft hutch I would say you could have. 4 girls in a 6ft hutch providing they all got on with a permenantly attached 6ft x 6ft run. if you wanted neutered boys in ur gang then I would go bigger still. Quality of hutches varies a lot. You could by a 6ft x 6ft shed for the same price as this hutch and attach a run to it also many peopl rate the quality of hutches and runs from the happy hutch company


The hutch is the top part hun it has a ramp going down to the run  a shed is a good idea tho x


----------



## Ingrid25 (Oct 1, 2011)

I like it
Teaching guinea's to go up a ramp is easy, all you need is something yummy like broccoli or their favourite treat and they come running!!!!!
You could fit a lot of piggies in there, maybe 5 or 6??


----------



## DwarfHam (Jun 30, 2012)

looks cool an unusual 
Is it for dwarf hamsters or other rodenst?


----------



## Snippet (Apr 14, 2011)

I agree with the poster who suggested the shed.



DwarfHam said:


> looks cool an unusual
> Is it for dwarf hamsters or other rodenst?


Dwarf hammies would be out of there like a shot. Same with most other rodents depending on how big the bar spacing is/ how much they are determined to escape. Rats would pee all over it and make it stink, which would then make it pretty much unusable.


----------

